# Norcold Fridge,Can It Be Repaired?



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Norcold Fridge,Can it be repaired?

I have a winnebago Chieftain,the fridge has lost its gas,(freon?)
can they be re-gassed or is it a new one?
I will buy secondhand if available.
Thanks
Zola.







































the model is a Norcold BT22RA-4T,


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Regassing of RV fridges is not possible in this country, there are companies in the usa that sell recon cooling units, however it is not normally economic to put a cooling unit in an old fridge. Are you sure that the model number is correct? how old is your RV?
Does your fridge have a seperate freezer compartment? the B22t fridge only has a fridge compartment and no freezer compartment at all. Cant find a reference to the model number you have supplied.
Dunc.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Zola
replaced mine recently its not possible to regas usualy gas loss damages the cooling unit making it not repairable 
sourcing a used one is like finding hens teeth
Lynda1962 or at www.statesidetuning.co.uk imported one for me 
inside the door on the bottom of the fridge should be a label stating model No
should be somthing like N800 or N600
if you need any more help pm me i fitted it myself
Tony


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Norcold Fridge*

Hi Zola, I have just read about your problem with the fridge, a friend of mine with an "A" class R.V. had the same fridge go faulty and had to change it for a new a british f/freezer, but, we have just had our furnaces repaired and the guy that repaired them was also talking about Yankee fridges so it may be worth while ringing him and getting some advice, his name is Conrad and his phone number is 07785575178 hope this helps Mick.


----------

